
Google IO - feronull
http://google.com/io
======
DanielRibeiro
This thread has tons of comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4167711>

~~~
jaredsohn
Linkified: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4167711>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks. Updated as well.

------
nullspace
12 GPU cores on the Nexus tablet! How on earth they achieve that without
making it overheat or ruining the battery life? Incredible!

Although, is there anything that runs on a tablet currently, that _needs_ that
many gpu cores?

~~~
heretohelp
It's not a question of need. Graphics are an embarrassingly parallel problem
so any additional shader pipelines or processing units of any sort can be
immediately utilized for additional performance.

It isn't like CPUs where half of the cores will languish until the user opens
20 more tabs in Google Chrome.

Are you saying 640k should be enough for anybody?

------
criveros
Will I be able to watch it after it's done?

